# Generator install



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

AESolutionsINC said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but have read through the posts and see that there are some very educated electricians. :thumbsup: Anyways, I am new to the electrical contractor community and am beginning to take on jobs and have to quote them. I recently had a call for a standby generator install quote. I read up on the type of generator the customer would like to install (7k Generac) and have tried to knowledge myself with this product. I found the product, with transfer switch package, to cost just below $2000. Here's my question. What other major costs are involved? I have a licensed plumber/pipefitter that I will be using and read somewhere that he has to install some kind of high efficiency gas something. I'm sure he will know but don't know the costs. I'm pretty sure I can figure out the electrical hook-ups. Do I need to purchase a new main breaker for his existing panel? Does there need to be a new equipment ground for the generator driven into the ground? I'm just trying to cover all aspects. Don't know if there are any funny codes (ie bonding the water of a swimming pool, just did that one thanks to this forum) that are new to 2011 cycle.



You should try and sell something OTHER than a Generac. Put yourself out of the league of Home depoop who does those installs for dirt cheep.

Sell an entire solution.

Yes, there are costs involved, you will recoupe them when you get paid for the job. You'll need conduit / wire / trany pad (Concrete?) / labor / gas piping / permit / you'll need to account for warranty, overhead, profit.

As far as what is existing, you'll have to look at the job, and plan accordingly.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

You won't need a new main breaker, but you will have a large breaker in the main panel to feed the sub panel which contains the automatic transfer switch and the loads you will be running of the generator.


----------



## crazy electrician (Apr 30, 2011)

AESolutionsINC said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum but have read through the posts and see that there are some very educated electricians. :thumbsup: Anyways, I am new to the electrical contractor community and am beginning to take on jobs and have to quote them. I recently had a call for a standby generator install quote. I read up on the type of generator the customer would like to install (7k Generac) and have tried to knowledge myself with this product. I found the product, with transfer switch package, to cost just below $2000. Here's my question. What other major costs are involved? I have a licensed plumber/pipefitter that I will be using and read somewhere that he has to install some kind of high efficiency gas something. I'm sure he will know but don't know the costs. I'm pretty sure I can figure out the electrical hook-ups. Do I need to purchase a new main breaker for his existing panel? Does there need to be a new equipment ground for the generator driven into the ground? I'm just trying to cover all aspects. Don't know if there are any funny codes (ie bonding the water of a swimming pool, just did that one thanks to this forum) that are new to 2011 cycle.


Are you an electrician or just passing yourself off as one? I can't believe that your an electrician in IL starting your own contracting business and have never installed a generator. When the Y2K scare came along we couldn't install them fast enough. Still to this day I install at least 4 a year. How long have you been in the field, and what type of experience do you have?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with Guardian being junk. Basically a throw away generator. At least look into Honda or Kohler. But, if the HO insist on Guardian you will need the required two pole breaker for the main panel to feed the sub panel, for the 7-8k it should be a 30 amp. You will also need a battery, if you check the cross referencing you will find it is the same battery required for a Dodge Neon. You may need to pour a concrete pad or what i prefer is make a pad with PT 4X4's and fill it full of #1 stone. You will need a ground rod, acorn "ground lug" and a small piece of ground wire. I always leave the gas issue up to HO and who they use for a supplier. I never touch the gas lines due to liabilities. These are easy to wire in and should not take more than 8 hrs if you work alone.


----------



## rnr electric (Jan 29, 2010)

if its auto transfer, dont forget to supply a 120v ckt for battery charger and control wires for monitoring.. but at 30a im not sure if something that small would be monitored or even automatic transfer. at least for generac.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I willing to bet that its a HO looking for a price range..


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Treat the gen. install as a S.D.S. and you'll be in compliance.


----------

